# Topics > Books >  "Human Compatible: Artificial Intelligence and the Problem of Control", Stuart Russell, 2019

## Airicist

"Human Compatible: Artificial Intelligence and the Problem of Control"

"Human Compatible: AI and the Problem of Control"

by Stuart Jonathan Russell 
October 8, 2019

"Human Compatible: Artificial Intelligence and the Problem of Control" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

WSAI 2019 - Stuart Russell Book signing

Dec 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Book Review, ‘Human Compatible’: A Book About Artificial Intelligence (AI) That Asks Some Interesting Questions"

by David A. Teich
March 3, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Saving humanity from AI | TC Sessions: Robotics + AI 2020

Mar 4, 2020




> The UC Berkeley professor and AI authority argues in his acclaimed new book, “Human Compatible,” that AI will doom humanity unless technologists fundamentally reform how they build AI algorithms.

----------

